# Auktionssoftware



## ksk (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo allerseits!

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Software mit welcher man eine eigene Auktionsseite erstellen kann. Auf der Seite möchte ich meine eigene Produkte verkaufen bzw. anbieten.
Sowie wie die Seite http://www.bidfun.de.
Gibt es irgendwelche kostenlose oder kostenpflichtige Software mit welcher ich das bewerkstelligen kann. 
Wäre für jeden Hilfe sehr sehr dankbar.

Lg


----------



## OpaBenno (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
wer was professionell verkaufen will, braucht ein Content-Manegementsystem.
Siehe CMS bei wiki...
Das ist aber nur sinnvoll, wenn sich die Angebote ständig ändern.
Selbstverständlich kann man sich auch eine Seite selber basteln.
Das Problem liegt aber woanders: Man muß im WEB gefunden werden.
So stelle ich meine Artikel bei den (kostenlosen) Kleinanzeigen ein.
Dies ist zur Übung immer gut, da ich bei wenig Besuchern überlegen muß,
wo der Fehler sein könnte. (Klar, beim Nicht-Verkauf hat immer der Verkäufer was falsch gemacht).
Und keine Angst, im Augenblick "brennt" natürlich GOOGLE, aber nach dem
Weihnachtsgeschäft kommen auch wieder die Kleinanzeigen nach vorne.


----------



## ksk (19. Dezember 2011)

...gibt es fertige kleine CMS oder andere alternativen wo ich die Auktionsoftware bzw. Seite in meiner implementieren kann. Es bringt mir nichts die Sachen wo anders rein zu stellen. Es ist wirklich dringend und notwendig das diese Möglichkeit auf meiner Seite implemtiert wird bzw. werden kann.


Lg



p.s: Das kanns ja nicht sein das für alles ein fertiges System gibt aber für dies nicht****?


----------

